# ISDN install unter LInux und einwahl?



## Invihum (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo.

Ich habe mir vor kurzem Linux Suse 9.0 Prof. installiert, aber habe keine ahnung wie ich was installiere. Mein Isdn Modem hat Linux bereits erkannt und ich glaube auch installiert. Ich habe zwar die Einwahl-Software von meinem Anbieter, diese ist jedoch für Windows. Also wie installiere Ich nun diese auf Linux, oder muss ich mir die Einwahlnummer geben lassen? Bitte um Hilfe.

Invihum


----------



## JohannesR (13. Mai 2004)

Die Einwahlsoftware wird dir nicht helfen, du musst deinen Provider nach den DFÜ-Zugangsdaten fragen.

Edit: HowTo gefunden.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Mai 2004)

Tue dir selbst einen Gefallen und fange gar nicht erst mit ISDN4Linux (I4L) an, sondern starte gleich mit C4L (Capi4Linux). Spätestens wenn du auch Fax-Dienste integrieren möchtest, bekommste sonst unnötig Arbeit.


----------



## JohannesR (13. Mai 2004)

Komm mir nicht mit Capi, ich habe eben versucht, Capi mit mISDN und eine 2.6.5`er Kernel zum laufen zu bekommen... Mein Leben ist die Hölle!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Mai 2004)

Das ist was dran - Capi4linux ist nicht ganz ohne


----------



## JohannesR (14. Mai 2004)

Ich sehe, Du bist fähig und gewillt, ein entsprechendes Tutorial zu schreiben? Gott wird's Dir danke!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. Mai 2004)

Das habe ich auch immer gehofft. Ich hatte eine Capi4Linux-Version vor ewigen Zeiten mal am Laufen, wobei die HDD leider kaputt gegangen ist. Seitdem habe ich irgendwann mal nach einem vernünftigen HowTo gesucht, aber nicht wirklich etwas gefunden.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich im Kernel die komplette Capi ausgewählt habe, aber dann letztlich die Fritz-Card nicht erkannt wird, etc. pp - Und mir fehlt widerum die Zeit, mich richtig intensiv mit Capi4Linux und einem funktionsfähig-zumachendem System auseinandersetzen zu können.


----------



## JohannesR (14. Mai 2004)

Dieses Howto ist wirklich ziemlich gut, es hat nur einen Nachteil: Es funktioniert nicht.  Zumindest bei mir Fehlen die modular ISDN-Module, nachdem ich den Kernel kompiliert habe. Evt. willst du dich damit ja mal beschäftigen... 
Sollte ich Capi zum laufen bekommen folgt natürlich auch ein HowTo.


----------



## Stibie (14. Mai 2004)

ISDN und 2.6.5er ist atm "un"möglich, da es Seitens AVM nur Treiber für Suse gibt!


----------



## JohannesR (14. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Stibie _
> *ISDN und 2.6.5er ist atm "un"möglich, da es Seitens AVM nur Treiber für Suse gibt! *


So ein Quatsch... 

Johannes, ISDN @ Debian


----------



## Stibie (14. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *So ein Quatsch...
> 
> Johannes, ISDN @ Debian *



naja...quatsch nicht gerade...
Kannste mal nen Howto dazu machen?
Wie haste das bewerkstelligt?
Mit CAPI? => DARUM GING ES MIR! ICH MEINE, DASS DAS NET MÖGLICH IST!


----------



## JohannesR (14. Mai 2004)

Achso, mit Capi... Das ist was anderes, allerdings ist unmöglich ein sehr, sehr hartes Wort. Und das Argument mit den SuSE-Treibern ist auch fehlerhaft, es gibt nur SuSE-Binaries, der Source ist für alle Distributionen verfügbar.


----------



## diablo_bay (22. Mai 2004)

*Anleitung*

Grüß Euch!

Ich hab den Thread über Google gefunden und hab mir gedacht ich schau mal rein. Keine Ahnung ob er noch aktuell ist 

Ich kann seit dem Kernel 2.6.x kein  hisax mehr verwenden (längere Geschichte, kein Forum konnte mir helfen), deswegen bin ich auf CAPI2.0 bzw mISDN umgestiegen.

ich hab eine Anleitung geschrieben und wenn ihr wollt kann ich sie euch schicken, schreibt mir nur eure e-mail Adresse


Viele Grüße aus Bayern
Diablo


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. Mai 2004)

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn du diese unseren Usern als Tutorial zugänglich machen könntest .....

Alternativ kannste sie mir auch an arnee@tutorials.de schicken - und ich würde es für dich als Tutorial einfügen.


----------



## diablo_bay (23. Mai 2004)

Wie kann ich Tutorials bereit stellen? Sorry, war noch nie auf dieser Seite


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. Mai 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/view.php?pg=tutorial-howto

Hier steht alles Nötige. Wir würden uns freuen, ein weiteres Tutorial begrüßen zu dürfen.


----------



## diablo_bay (23. Mai 2004)

ok, hab es eingestellt. Nun liegt es an den Moderatoren


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. Mai 2004)

Hi,

habe eben einen Blick drauf geworfen - macht einen guten Eindruck. Kannst du bitte das Tutorial bitte noch im Plaintext posten, damit die Suchfunktion es auch aufnehmen kann (und Acrobat ist auch nicht auf allen Rechnern immer installiert)


----------



## diablo_bay (23. Mai 2004)

Hat sich der Adobe Reader nicht schon zur Standardsoftware auf jedem PC entwickelt?

ok, ich poste es noch als Textversion

//EDIT:
Argh... da darf ich ja alles umformatieren... 

//EDIT2:
Fertig.
hier ist der LInk


----------



## Moosbüffel (1. Juni 2004)

*Und jetzt?*

Und wo liegt das dolle Tutorial jetzt 

Mit Suche nach CAPI4Linux in den LinuxTutorials hab ich nix gefunden


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juni 2004)

Ich empfehle dir den nächstgelegenen Optiker in deiner Stadt - du brauchst noch nicht mal die Suchfunktion zu betätigen ...


----------



## JohannesR (1. Juni 2004)

*Re: Und jetzt?*



> _Original geschrieben von Moosbüffel _
> *Und wo liegt das dolle Tutorial jetzt
> 
> Mit Suche nach CAPI4Linux in den LinuxTutorials hab ich nix gefunden *


Das liebe ich ja - noch nichts getan, und der erste Post ist direkt eine kindische, unbegründete Beschwerde. Man, da koch mit echt die Galle hoch, sind wir denn hier im Kindergarten?

[edit Arne]
Genau das habe ich auch gedacht


----------



## diablo_bay (2. Juni 2004)

*Re: Und jetzt?*



> _Original geschrieben von Moosbüffel _
> *Und wo liegt das dolle Tutorial jetzt
> 
> Mit Suche nach CAPI4Linux in den LinuxTutorials hab ich nix gefunden *



nur ein gut gemeinter Rat von mir:
Installier dir Windows XP


tztztz


----------



## Moosbüffel (2. Juni 2004)

*Sorry*

Dschuldigung für die Aufregung und vielen Dank für den Tip mit der Brille. Der hat geholfen. War wohl schon zu lang an der Kiste. 

Window hab ich schon. Nichtsdestotrotz will ich mal bei Linux reinschnuppern. Und vielleicht wirds ja was.


----------

